# Need custom soap stamp



## dirrdee (Apr 19, 2012)

I need to get a personalized soap stamp made, can you make recommendations?  Im in the USA.


----------



## Relle (Apr 19, 2012)

Try here - they are in Taiwan

http://www.bebe.idv.tw/about_us


----------



## Jezzy (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes!!! Bebe's makes BEAUTIFUL stamps!


----------



## dirrdee (Apr 20, 2012)

I would love to be able to support other artists/small business by ordering one from etsy, does anyone know of anyone that does a good job on stamps on that site?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't know if they're on Etsy but try these folks!  They're an American based small business. 

www.soapimpressions.com

I just got my custom stamp from them and they were great to work with...I got my stamp within a couple of weeks.  Very friendly and helpful with designing or re-designing your logo into a stamp.


----------



## Pug Mom (Apr 23, 2012)

I got a stamp from them and I have to say I kind of disappointed.  The lettering isn't deep enough.  In order for me to get the lettering on the soap I also end up with the edges from the stamp.  And it wasn't cheap either.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

PM me with your stamp info, I may be able to help.


----------



## Jesusismygrace (Jun 25, 2012)

I got a few beautiful stamps on Ebay 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230756179947?va ... 1439.l2649


----------



## dirrdee (Jun 25, 2012)

I ended up getting one (well actually 2) from Bebe.  They did a great job and it was alot easier than I thought it would be.  I will be using them again!  Thanks for suggesting them!


----------



## Sue Bear (Jun 25, 2012)

Jesusismygrace said:
			
		

> I got a few beautiful stamps on Ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230756179947?va ... 1439.l2649



I bought several from this company too and I was very pleased.


----------



## dirrdee (Jun 26, 2012)

how long did it take to get them?  Bebe was about 3 weeks total, alot of which was shipping time.


----------



## bala (Aug 23, 2012)

Sue Bear said:
			
		

> Jesusismygrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This seller copy our items and our photos and poor quality of acrylic stamp.
Because many Taiwan customers complain to us.  
I don't mind they copy our items but they shall take photos by themselves.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 23, 2012)

This man has supplied me with several stamps and I highly recommend him.  His prices are amazing and service second to none....

http://soapmakingforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=32828


----------



## lillybella (Jan 28, 2013)

Pug Mom said:


> I got a stamp from them and I have to say I kind of disappointed.  The lettering isn't deep enough.  In order for me to get the lettering on the soap I also end up with the edges from the stamp.  And it wasn't cheap either.



________________________________________________

I agree their stamps are not deep enough and to get the lettering I also ended up with the edges from the stamp showing on my soap.

I was very disappointed. I purchased 2 stamps - 1 with lettering and 1 with just my logo.

After much back and forth, they did let me return the one with the lettering and issued me a refund.  I didn't even mention the one with the logo.

Overall, it was a very unpleasant experience and I'm out $90.00.


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 28, 2013)

What are you looking for? Maybe I can make it for you.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 28, 2013)

Lilybella - $90?????  That's way high!


----------



## lillybella (Jan 29, 2013)

The stamp they refunded me was $100.00 plus shipping on the 2 stamps.
The stamp I kept is not usable because it is not deep enough. The stamps are beautifully made but not functional.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 29, 2013)

Can you use them with mica instead?  That is just way too disappointing.


----------



## Soapsugoii (Jan 29, 2013)

Lindy said:


> This man has supplied me with several stamps and I highly recommend him.  His prices are amazing and service second to none....
> 
> http://soapmakingforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=32828



I agree ONE HUNDRED percent. I got my stamp from Dave and am very happy with it. It's well made, sturdy, and the customer service was very quick and personable. 

So, in short... 10/10 would buy again


----------



## paillo (Jan 29, 2013)

Sue Bear said:


> I bought several from this company too and I was very pleased.



oh my, the acrylic and glass ones are beautiful! but in having to pound on the stamp i'm sure i'd break the glass in no time at all  how have yours held up?


----------

